# Cold Smoked Swiss



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 23, 2012)

Normally i let the smoked cheese age longer but im hungry.

Just cut this cheese  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   open. Wont last long.
 













apsmswss.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 23, 2012


















apsmswss1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 23, 2012


----------



## driedstick (Jul 23, 2012)

Lookin good too dang hot here to smoke any with my new amazin tube smoker, looked in smoker last night and smoker was at 102, this morning thought about doing it and still 80 at 5a.m but I need to get some going for elk camp - yours sure does look great.


----------



## sound1 (Jul 23, 2012)

That's the problem around here. Gotta smoke extra for the "mellowing time" wait.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 30, 2012)

Who can really wait?

I always cheat, and then I run out of cheese

TJ


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 30, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Who can really wait?
> 
> I always cheat, and then I run out of cheese
> 
> TJ


I hear ya.

I always have some blocks stashed way in back.......for emergencies..AAAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 30, 2012)

Great looking swiss Rick


----------

